# Oakwood House - Briton Ferry - July 2016



## dirge (Jul 26, 2016)

Wasn't going to post about this as our member 'baal' did some better shots earlier in the year, but was asked to start some reports, so hear goes my first report... As baal said, no info could be found about the property, but it was big enough inside to have been split into two sections. I think we made our way to the house, from what could have been the hardest route possible! Through a forest around the back and then dense thick brambles. It would have been a lot easier to jump over a wall from the school the other side, but the time we went was during school hours. Anyway here's a selection of the photo's.


WP_20160707_11_01_12_Rich by robert boucher, on Flickr


WP_20160707_11_15_15_Rich by robert boucher, on Flickr


WP_20160709_15_48_23_Rich by robert boucher, on Flickr


WP_20160709_16_01_26_Rich by robert boucher, on Flickr


WP_20160709_15_54_44_Rich by robert boucher, on Flickr


WP_20160709_15_55_02_Rich by robert boucher, on Flickr


WP_20160709_16_07_02_Rich by robert boucher, on Flickr


WP_20160709_16_18_28_Rich by robert boucher, on Flickr


WP_20160709_16_15_52_Rich by robert boucher, on Flickr


WP_20160709_16_16_26_Rich by robert boucher, on Flickr


WP_20160709_16_17_20_Rich by robert boucher, on Flickr


WP_20160709_16_21_16_Rich by robert boucher, on Flickr


WP_20160709_16_24_21_Rich by robert boucher, on Flickr
Some strange table up the attic...


----------



## The_Derp_Lane (Jul 26, 2016)

That's a decent first post, hopefully there'll be more to follow, Great photos.


----------



## dirge (Jul 26, 2016)

dauntless - UE said:


> That's a decent first post, hopefully there'll be more to follow, Great photos.



Thanks dauntless! I should have said I'm no photographer, just have a fancy phone camera. Never fancied photography, but the more I UrbEx, the more I'm thinking about getting a half tidy camera...


----------



## krela (Jul 26, 2016)

Nice dirge, thanks for posting.


----------



## Sam Haltin (Jul 26, 2016)

The quality of photographs you've shown here and you are using a phone! I think its time that you should upgrade to a decent camera. Thunder book I read that when I was younger, it was full of adventure type of stories.


----------



## dirge (Jul 26, 2016)

Hugh Jorgan said:


> The quality of photographs you've shown here and you are using a phone! I think its time that you should upgrade to a decent camera. Thunder book I read that when I was younger, it was full of adventure type of stories.



Thanks Hugh! I don't remember Thunder myself, I was born 4 years after that annual. Seems fitting to find it though, while I guess I was adventuring hah!


----------



## Sam Haltin (Jul 26, 2016)

I just had a check on Ebay and four of the Thunder annuals are available to buy from 4 euros to 15 euros.


----------



## dirge (Jul 26, 2016)

I hope in better condition!


----------



## BikinGlynn (Jul 27, 2016)

Great report thanks for sharing


----------



## smiler (Jul 27, 2016)

You got some grand shots from your phone, the fire surround pic I particularly liked, Thanks


----------



## mockingbird (Jul 28, 2016)

for a phone youve done well, appreciate you posting this up an capturing that dr who annual my father has a nice collection of them, so brought back a few memories cheers!


----------



## flyboys90 (Jul 28, 2016)

Great job with your phone dirge.Thanks for sharing.


----------



## andylen (Aug 27, 2016)

Great set of pics there. Prefer the outside shots, Well done.


----------



## dirge (Aug 27, 2016)

andylen said:


> Great set of pics there. Prefer the outside shots, Well done.



Cheers matey, you been to this one?


----------



## andylen (Aug 27, 2016)

Not heard of this one till your pics or Windy Ridge. Will have to get there and have a look.


----------



## Dawnwarrior (Aug 27, 2016)

Nice report mate. It looks a bit worse for wear.


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Aug 28, 2016)

dirge said:


> I should have said I'm no photographer, just have a fancy phone camera. Never fancied photography, but the more I UrbEx, the more I'm thinking about getting a half tidy camera...



Speaking as somebody who used photography as part of their everyday 'tool kit', there is nothing at all lacking in your photographs and I question the need for you to change equipment. Of course one has more choices of lens focal length, filters, iso range etc with a 'half tidy camera' - but does one need it for UrbEx? Looking at this report answer is obvious, you do not! From my point of view; not having to lug the equipment case around - just using a nice compact piece of kit that is always in your top pocket would have been a godsend. Whatever you do keep up your amazing work, looking forward to seeing more.

Forgot to add - That metal table is a stand for an industrial sewing machine or similar I think.


----------



## dirge (Aug 28, 2016)

Dirus_Strictus said:


> Speaking as somebody who used photography as part of their everyday 'tool kit', there is nothing at all lacking in your photographs and I question the need for you to change equipment. Of course one has more choices of lens focal length, filters, iso range etc with a 'half tidy camera' - but does one need it for UrbEx? Looking at this report answer is obvious, you do not! From my point of view; not having to lug the equipment case around - just using a nice compact piece of kit that is always in your top pocket would have been a godsend. Whatever you do keep up your amazing work, looking forward to seeing more.
> 
> Forgot to add - That metal table is a stand for an industrial sewing machine or similar I think.



Ahh really appreciate that awesome feedback! I have recently bought myself a bridge camera Nikon L340 I believe. 
Ahh the table is for a sewing machine , I see cheers.


----------

